# Homemade Tools >  Made a stand for my post vise.

## GBrackett

Made this stand out of 3/8" plate and a piece of 4" black pipe.

----------

Doc (Jan 21, 2015),

FixJeeps.com (Jan 21, 2015),

kbalch (Jan 21, 2015)

----------


## Doc

Nice one.

Regards

Doc  :Hat Tip:

----------


## kbalch

Thanks GBrackett! I've added your Post Vise Stand to our Metalworking, Dollies and Stands, and Vises categories, as well as to your builder page: GBrackett's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Post Vise Stand  by GBrackett 

tags:
vise, stand, welding

----------


## DIYer

Nice stand. No stability issues for you?

----------


## FixJeeps.com

Hmmm ... need to make one of those for my bench grinder. Good work!

----------


## GBrackett

The base has a piece of horse stall mat glued under it. I place one foot on the base at all times when torking it down. No problems to date. I use it nearly every day I'm in the shop.

----------


## bmwsid

> Made this stand out of 3/8" plate and a piece of 4" black pipe.



I am getting a 3/4" plate 24" in diameter for my base for the one I am in the process of building. I will use some 6" steel channel for the up-right, and 3/8 for the top plate. I was given a post vise with 6" jaws recently, in great shape!

----------


## GBrackett

My base is 18x24 and the vise has 4" jaws. I looking for a 6" my next trip north.

----------


## DIYer

Good tip on the horse mat. And yeah, I would be putting a foot on it for stability too. Thanks.

----------

